# Constructing a table saw crosscut sled



## jerbear74 (Jan 16, 2019)

I'm seriously considering on building a crosscut/miter sled for my table saw. I've watched several videos on this project, in which they used CA glue to set the runners to the base. I've discovered that there are different types/thicknesses of this glue. My question is: which type or thickness is best for this project, and is Loctite just as good, as it is readily available ?

Thank you ,
Jerbear74


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

What material are you using for the runners?


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

I used just plain old TiteBond II for the runners on two 
of my sleds and they are holding up well.
personally, I use very little CA glue and it is just for small projects.
don't over think it.

.

.


----------



## Davevand (Feb 10, 2016)

The CA glue is just used to tack the runner before you put screws in, I just use the cheap stuff


----------



## pottz (Sep 15, 2015)

yeah loctite is as good as any,but i always use screws also.


----------



## jerbear74 (Jan 16, 2019)

ArtMann:

I forgot to mention that I'm using aluminum runners for this project.

Thank you,
jerbear74


----------



## Rick Dennington (Aug 27, 2009)

I've never used CA glue for the runners…I've built about 5 sleds, and I use 1/2" double stick tape to mount the runners onto the base…..It will hold the runners in place while you screw down the runners, be it wood or aluminum.


----------



## Andybb (Sep 30, 2016)

Use the CA to hold them in place before you screw them in or until the wood glue dries.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

Jerbear ~ are you going to use angle or flat bar for the runners ??
if you are using aluminum flat bar for the runners, you will have to tap
threads into them to accept countersunk screws.
if the screws protrude out of the metal bar, just slice them off with
the angle grinder with a cut-off blade. a drop of Thread-Lock is suggested.
if you are going to use angle, double faced tape or CA will hold the angle
in place while you get the screws and nuts fastened.
some photos of your finished project would be nice to see !!

.

.

.

.


----------



## PPK (Mar 8, 2016)

Yep, don't overthink it. Screw them on, but pay most attention to making sure it's square!!!


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

If I ever build another one, I will dado one of the runners.


----------



## CMWx2 (Apr 13, 2018)

Interesting. Why is that. So that one is dead perfect?



> If I ever build another one, I will dado one of the runners.
> 
> - rwe2156


----------



## Guvnor (Mar 9, 2019)

When you are completely satisfied that the sled is square,plan on rabbeting one of the runners in place. This will prevent the runner from being knocked out of position whilst moving it from the saw. I personally keep one long Ipe runner on the sled and not a parallel second one. This enables me to jump one track and use it when I have the blade at 45°, one clean kerf for 90° and one clean kerf for 45°.
Whoever said you needed two runners…as long as one is properly fit and secured you will have no problem, just a thought!


----------



## Guvnor (Mar 9, 2019)

When you are completely satisfied that the sled is square,plan on rabbeting one of the runners in place. This will prevent the runner from being knocked out of position whilst moving it from the saw. I personally keep one long Ipe runner on the sled and not a parallel second one. This enables me to jump one track over and use it when I have the blade at 45°, one clean kerf for 90° and one clean kerf for 45°.
Whoever said you needed two runners…as long as one is properly fit and secured you will have no problem,just a thought!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

Carpet tape works to hold the runners in place until you can install the screws.


----------



## OleGrump (Jun 16, 2017)

I kinda went the other way around. I got the maple runners as square as possible and screwed them to the base on the sled. Then ran the assembly 3/4 of the way through the table saw. Used a framing square to mark the 90 degree position for the fence (left and right of the existing kerf) then screwed the fence in place and ran the whole assembly through the saw with the blade at the maximum height which I would be using. (In my case 1 3/4 inches, so I could cut short lengths on 2X4) Simple but effective.


----------

